# EA revidiert Origin EULA



## Cionara (27. August 2011)

Nachdem vor kurzem die Nutzungsbedingungen des EA Download-Portals Origin genauer unter die Lupe genommen wurden und es Kritik hagelte, hat Electronic Arts die EULA von Origin nun revidiert. Es werden zwar immernoch private Daten gesammelt, doch betohnt EA nun mit diesen vertrauensvoll umzugehen und sie nicht an Dritte weiterzureichen.

Ein Auszug der neuen EULA:



> EA knows that you care how information about you is collected, used and  shared, and we appreciate your trust that we will do so carefully and  sensibly. Information about our customers is an important part of our  business, and EA would never sell your personally identifiable  information to anyone, nor would it ever use spyware or install spyware  on users’ machines. We and agents acting 37683v1 on our behalf do not  share information that personally identifies you without your consent,  except in rare instances where disclosure is required by law or to  enforce EA’s legal rights.
> 
> In addition to information that you  give EA directly, EA collects nonpersonally identifiable (or anonymous)  information for purposes of improving our products and services,  providing services to you, facilitating the provision of software  updates, dynamically served content and product support as well as  communicating with you. The non-personally identifiable information that  EA collects includes technical and related information that identifies  your computer (including the Internet Protocol Address) and operating  system, as well as information about your Application usage (including  but not limited to successful installation and/or removal), software,  software usage and peripheral hardware.
> 
> As noted above, this  information is gathered periodically for purposes such as improving our  products and services, troubleshooting bugs, and otherwise enhancing  your user experience. This and all other data provided to EA and/or  collected by EA in connection with your installation and use of this  Application is collected, used, stored and transmitted in accordance  with EA’s Privacy Policy located at EA Games - Electronic Arts. To the extent that  anything in this section conflicts or is inconsistent with the terms of  EA’s Privacy Policy, the terms of the Privacy Policy shall control.


Quelle: GiantBomb.com EA Revises Origin's EULA to Make it Sound Decidedly Less Sinister - Giant Bomb

mfg Cionara


----------



## Star_KillA (27. August 2011)

Wenigstens etwas ...


----------



## Lan_Party (27. August 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens etwas ...



Zzz denkste. Dann kommen wieder Anonymus und EA geht den Bach runter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. August 2011)

Mit Datensammelwut dann bitte ohne mich. Für ein Game lasse ich meine Hose nicht herunter


----------



## Robonator (27. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Zzz denkste. Dann kommen wieder Anonymus und EA geht den Bach runter.


 
Tja leider ist jedes systme knackbar


----------



## Aerror (28. August 2011)

ihr seit so bedeppert!

1. ihr könnt fake account daten erstellen..nix gibst über euch preis---
2. es werden keine persönlichen daten gesammelt! direct x version, installierte programme usw.....werden erfasst...
3. die ganzen kids hier sind bei facebook mit echtem namen drin u heulen jetzt rum...fake acc erstellen u gut is oder klappe halten!
4. bin froh das es konkurenz zu steam gibt....


----------



## Pokerclock (28. August 2011)

Augenwischerei von EA. Wer sich die EULA, Nutzungsbedingungen und Datenschutzrichtlinie mal genauer anschaut, wird feststellen, dass weite Teile gegen deutsches Recht verstoßen (insbesondere gegen AGB-Recht). Das fängt schon mit der Einwilligung an (entspricht nicht den Anforderungen des BDSG) und hört mit einer fehlenden Widerspruchsmöglichkeit auf. Und dazwischen befinden sich nichtige Klauseln 

- zur Änderung der AGB (Der Nutzer muss sich selbst informieren, ob sich was geändert hat oder nicht )
- fragwürdiger Einschätzung, was keine personenbezogen Daten sind > IP-Adresse (entgegen der herrschenden Meinung)
- die Erstellung von Nutzerprofilen und deren Nutzung für Werbezwecke (Verstoß gegen §15 III TMG) und fehlender Widerspruchsmöglichkeit
- fehlende Altersverifikation, damit Erhebung von Daten von Kindern
- massive Verstöße gegen §314 BGB (Dauerschuldverhältnis und deren gesetzlich festgelegte Kündigungsmöglichkeiten. Z.B. behält sich EA vor fristlos aus beliebigen Grund zu kündigen)
- nach AGB-Recht unwirksame Haftungs- und Schadenersatzbeschränkungen (beispielsweise behält sich EA vor den Schadenersatz auf die Kosten der "Anwendung" (sprich PC-Spiel) zu beschränken.
- Salvatorische Klausel, die im Rahmen von AGB gestellt, gegen das Transparenzgebot verstößt (§307 BGB)
- Festlegung des geltenden Rechts (England) > Ebenfalls Verstoß gegen AGB-Recht
- Massive Beschränkung des Urheberrechts von vom Nutzer eingestellten Werken (in der Form Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht und insbesondere der zwingenden Vergütungsmöglichkeit bei gewerbsmäßiger Verwertung der Inhalte
- Das beste ist aber immer noch: Zitat "Sie erklären sich damit einverstanden, *dass die Kündigung Ihres Kontos* oder eines bestimmten Abonnements im Streitfall zwischen Ihnen und EA oder in einem sich darauf beziehenden Streitfall *Ihr einziges Recht und Rechtsmittel ist*." (Quelle Ziffer 10 "Nutzungsbedingungen" von EA) http://tos.ea.com/legalapp/WEBTERMS/US/de/PC/

http://tos.ea.com/legalapp/WEBPRIVACY/US/de/PC/
http://tos.ea.com/legalapp/eula/US/de/ORIGIN/


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. August 2011)

Tja, auch wenn EA damit "vertrauensvoll" umgeht, kriegen die meine Daten nicht. Basta!


----------



## butter_milch (28. August 2011)

Solange nicht mit einem Verbot der Platform (oder Titeln, die sie vorraussetzen) gedroht wird, wird sich kaum etwas verbessern.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (28. August 2011)

Daten sind nie sicher, das hat man nun oft dieses Jahr erlebt und trotzdem diesen Weg gehen, find ich einfach fahrlässig. Gut, außer BF3 interessiert mich sowieso kein Spiel von EA. Ein "zweite Emailaccount mit ausgedachten Daten" sollte mir reichen um Origin/BF3 zubenutzen/zuspielen.


----------



## Robonator (28. August 2011)

Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Daten sind nie sicher, das hat man nun oft dieses Jahr erlebt und trotzdem diesen Weg gehen, find ich einfach fahrlässig. Gut, außer BF3 interessiert mich sowieso kein Spiel von EA. Ein "zweite Emailaccount mit ausgedachten Daten" sollte mir reichen um Origin/BF3 zubenutzen/zuspielen.


 
Jop.
Ich geb meine echten Daten eh fast nirgendswo ein


----------



## wubroha (28. August 2011)

Ist Origin von EA nicht eh noch eine  "Nischenplattform,die erst mit BF3 das Spotlight bekommt"?Mich wundert nicht,daß die erstmal checken  wie dehnbar die sog. Datenschutzrichtlinien so sind.


----------



## INU.ID (28. August 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zitat "Sie erklären sich damit einverstanden, *dass die Kündigung Ihres Kontos* oder eines bestimmten Abonnements im Streitfall zwischen Ihnen und EA oder in einem sich darauf beziehenden Streitfall *Ihr einziges Recht und Rechtsmittel ist*." (Quelle Ziffer 10 "Nutzungsbedingungen" von EA)


Ja ne, is klar. 

Leider bin ich als bekennender süchtiger BF-Abhängiger gezwungen alles mitzumachen was EA bezüglich BF3 von mir verlangt. ALLES. 

Naja, zumindest fast alles. Außerdem schreiben die Jungs (nicht nur EA) nicht selten so viel Käse in ihre EULAs usw, da geb ich mal ganz locker quasi nichts drauf. Zb. bezüglich Datensammlung, egal was irgendwo steht, ob man es zugibt oder nicht - es sammeln eh alle und so viel sie können. Zumindest sollte man "sicherheitshalber" immer davon ausgehen...


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. August 2011)

Bei all den Einschränkungen bekommt man ja richtig Lust, das Spiel für 50€ zu kaufen ...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## poiu (28. August 2011)

Ich hab mich schon vor längerem mit dem Origin paket befasst, nicht nur das die AGB merkwürdig sind, auch die Software und das ganze drumherum ist nicht grad ausgereift. 

Wenn EA auf die tolle Idee kommen sollte diesen Dreck bei Mass Effekt 3 einzusetzen, können die mich am Allerwertesten und das wäre seit Jahren wieder mal das erste sSpiel das ich beim Launch kaufen wollte.  

Ein bekannter holt sich dann das Game für seine XBox falls EA das Origin voraussetzen sollte, ich leih mir dann die Xbox


----------



## GTA 3 (28. August 2011)

Tja mir egal ob sie etwas an der EULA ändern. Ich bin halt einfach nicht bereit für jedes Spiel einen extra Clienten zuinstallieren. Wo landen wir dann am Ende ??!
STEAM,GFWL notfall auch UBI-launscher und Social Club sind auf meinem Rechner, mehr kommt nicht drauf.


----------



## Berliner2011 (28. August 2011)

Ich finde es ganz toll, dass EA auf die ganzen Kleinlichkeiten prompft und professionell reagiert. 
Das betrifft nicht nur die EULA sondern zieht sich über das ganze Spiel, siehe common rose usw. 

Und dabei ist es nich nicht mal auf den Markt gebracht


----------



## Johnny05 (28. August 2011)

Damit hat sich meine BF3  Vorbestellung endgültig erledigt.Mit einer Steam-anbindung hätte Ich leben können,aber so kann EA sich das game sonst wohin schieben.


----------



## Snake7 (28. August 2011)

Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ganz toll, dass EA auf die ganzen Kleinlichkeiten prompft und professionell reagiert.
> Das betrifft nicht nur die EULA sondern zieht sich über das ganze Spiel, siehe common rose usw.
> 
> Und dabei ist es nich nicht mal auf den Markt gebracht


Und genau deswegen, wird aich nie was awndern.
Es gibt einfach zu viele Dumme auf der Welt die sich darueber freuen, das sie verarsxht werden.
Und hier haben wir gleich das krasseste Bsp. 
Er bedankt sich noch fuer die Standart Ausstattung.
Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde


----------



## Borkenkaefer (28. August 2011)

Gut das EA das wenigstens geändert hat.
Die optimale Lösung für die Nutzer, dass nämlich gar keine Daten gesammelt werden, kann man in unserer Zeit leider sowieso schon vergessen.


----------



## .Mac (28. August 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Gut das EA das wenigstens geändert hat.
> Die optimale Lösung für die Nutzer, dass nämlich gar keine Daten gesammelt werden, kann man in unserer Zeit leider sowieso schon vergessen.


 Geändert haben sie an sich nix, sie haben es nur nett ausgedrückt, das Problem bleibt.


----------



## Gormus (28. August 2011)

Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit einer "Abstimmung mit den Füßen"?

Einfach mal sämtliche EA Produkte ignorieren. 

OT: @butter_milch:"Ich warte auf den Tag, an dem Goethe, Schiller und Heine aus ihren Gräbern steigen und euch allen auf
die Fresse hauen, weil sie es nicht mehr ertragen können, wie unsere schöne Muttersprache vergewaltigt wird." DEN unterschreibe ich sofort...


----------



## Hellbringer (30. August 2011)

Das man bedenken haben kann und vieleicht auch haben sollte ist eine gesunde Sache. Aber wenn man mit seinem PC "eigentlich" nur spielt und auch legale Software besitzt, sollte das doch kein Problem sein?!
Welche wichtigen Daten hat man denn auch einem "sauberen" Spiele Computer? Wer nix zu verstecken hat, braucht auch keine Angst zu haben.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (30. August 2011)

@Hellbringer
Du bist Terrorist - YouTube
...um mal den Anstoß zu geben...


----------



## Lasstmichdurch (31. August 2011)

Entweder Sie ändern radikal Ihre Eula oder es kommt auf Steam raus, in dieser Form ist BF3 für mich durch...


----------



## MfDoom (31. August 2011)

Ich kann mich irren aber ist es nicht relativ unrelevant was EA in seinen AGBs schreibt wenn es gegen die geltende Gesetzgebung verstösst? Sollte es zum Rechtsstreit kommen gelten die Gesetze in Deutschland.


----------



## nikk o. laus (14. September 2011)

So weit ich weiß, muss eine AGB "benutzerfreundlich" sein, ein Blätter oder Scrollen ist "nicht Zumutbar".
Habe ich so mal gehört, ist aber schwer zu glauben, da ja fast jede AGB dagegen verstoßen würde...


----------

